# winter lsp



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

What is everyone using for a winter wax/sealant/or other? I'm looking for
a lsp that will last through winter without any touch up or reapplication of
a product so this will give me any ideas on what to use.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've got some 1000p for the winter, wheels too.:thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Collinite 476


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318905

:thumb:


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

EXOv2, mind you it's my autumn winter spring and summer lsp


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Sonax NPT ive nearly crashed several times when pulling away after a downpour due to watching the crazy beading on my bonnet just rolling away.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Fk1000p is still going to be my weapon of choice 👍

Looks awesome aswell 😃


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

1000p for me works well for me, keeps the salt a bay.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tempted to use Wolfs Seal & Shine followed by Wolfs Body Wrap


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Fk1000p for me too. Got 2 coats on my bmw at the weekend


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Swissvax crystal rock


----------



## Gaz7612 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will either be dodo snh or F1000p. Can't choose. 

Will depend on which one beads the best.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Colli


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Collinite for me as well, very durable and have confidence in the product that the Colli will protect in these extreme conditions.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG HD Wax
Nanolex Ultra. Both will last winter and beyond with ease


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

FK 1000p for me every winter:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have already put 2 coats of Carchems Nano Sealant on after a full machine polish. Promises 1year plus protection and looks fantastic


----------



## spx (Jul 7, 2010)

This year I took C1 + EXOv2


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a black car with 3 years and despite I never machine polish it or clay it, the paint is in good shape cause since I bought it I detail it. Have only some light contamination on the bottom panels. So I was thinking about something that would clean the surface and at the same time improve the look. 
What do you guys think about Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and on top Collinite 915 or other nuba wax for the winter?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bustanut said:


> Sonax NPT ive nearly crashed several times when pulling away after a downpour due to watching the crazy beading on my bonnet just rolling away.


Been there done that  :thumb:


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was thinking about Gtechniq c2v3 possibly 2 coats.


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

Gtechniq C2v3 is my fav at the mo


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

dailly92 said:


> I was thinking about Gtechniq c2v3 possibly 2 coats.


I really doubt thatll last through winter.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> I have a black car with 3 years and despite I never machine polish it or clay it, the paint is in good shape cause since I bought it I detail it. Have only some light contamination on the bottom panels. So I was thinking about something that would clean the surface and at the same time improve the look.
> What do you guys think about Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and on top Collinite 915 or other nuba wax for the winter?


Can you help me guys? 
I was searching for some information. Should I use instead Thought Prep for this particular situation?


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

CleanYourCar said:


> Been there done that  :thumb:


Guilty!:thumb:


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pookini said:


> I really doubt thatll last through winter.


i may re-consider then. I was thinking about looking into fk1000p.

I currently have :

AF Desire
Dodo Home brew
Poorboys EX-P
AF toughcoat
Gtechniq c2v3

any of these be up to the job?


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT on the paint and 845 on the wheels.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

dailly92 said:


> i may re-consider then. I was thinking about looking into fk1000p.
> 
> I currently have :
> 
> ...


FK or Tough Coat will. I ain't used the others


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

FK1000 will see you through winter and then some. I'd take that over toughcoat any day. But then I'll be honest and say I'm not a fan of the AF range of products. FK is as good as people say though! 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Meguiar's M16
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
FK 1000P
Collinite 845
Duragloss 105
Zaino Z-2/Z-5
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Naviwax Ultimate


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

purchased FK100p and collinite 476s to see me through. Im going to layer up fk100p on the wheels and layer 2 coats of tough coat with 2 coats of 476 on top. that should surely see me through. Need to hold off as ive just had m front end resprayed. Pick up today


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

dailly92 said:


> purchased FK100p and collinite 476s to see me through. Im going to layer up fk100p on the wheels and layer 2 coats of tough coat with 2 coats of 476 on top. that should surely see me through. Need to hold off as ive just had m front end resprayed. Pick up today


I'd put the tough coat on top the 476 though buddy!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Sealant first and wax on top - Tough Coat first and 476 on top.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

as being a real poorboys fan  I've put 2 layers of EX-P on it and I will top it after every wash with Poorboys QW+. hope it gets me through the winter


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I've just used PB PwC and EX sealant. Today will see me top it with a wax... just need to decide whether to go with the ultra wet look of PB Natty's Blue and put up with less durability or go with Dodo Juice BA and OC.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Nattys Blue is probably more durable than both of the two dodo products!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Really? Everything I have read slates the durability...  

The water behaviour on DJ is far better than on PB. PB looks MUCH better on my car though. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Sealant first and wax on top - Tough Coat first and 476 on top.


476 is a sealant really, so it wont make to much difference.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

minnnt said:


> Really? Everything I have read slates the durability...
> 
> The water behaviour on DJ is far better than on PB. PB looks MUCH better on my car though. Thanks for your advice.


Really, in the biggest wax test ever the poorboys went the distance for 6 months, the dodo waxes didn't, as for water behaviour nattys is just as good as dodo's, if your prep is good


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Chaps,

I struggle with gripping things for long periods of time so which is easiest to use out of 476 and fk1000?

Thanks in advance, Jon.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

minnnt said:


> I've just used PB PwC and EX sealant. Today will see me top it with a wax... just need to decide whether to go with the ultra wet look of PB Natty's Blue and put up with less durability or go with Dodo Juice BA and OC.


wouldn't it be a better idea to skip the EX sealant, as you first use polish with caranuba, and the sealant won't bond very good?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

any difference in durability between natty blue paste and liquid?


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

BM, EX also contains Carnauba.

Just topped it all off with some Natty's Blue and I can honestly say it's the best finish I have had on the car.  Just needs a final buff in a bit.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

fk1000p for me for winter.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

JDO330 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I struggle with gripping things for long periods of time so which is easiest to use out of 476 and fk1000?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jon.


If you apply thin coat FK1000, 476 can be a bit of a pain if not applied very thin


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

JDO330 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I struggle with gripping things for long periods of time so which is easiest to use out of 476 and fk1000?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Jon.


I had both but preferred the 1000p, cant really explain it but I just found 1000p easier to use and had a glossier finish.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I thinking about Collinite 915 or FK 1000p i'm not sure which one will be easy to work with. cheers


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

i find FK very easy to use


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

From recent experience, fk is far superior to collinite.
I found it much easier to use!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank for the replies.


----------

